# Funny



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

This is something one of my friends Jacob used to do he knows a crack addict in the neighborhood. So one of his friends Zack has a car with tainted windows, Zack drives up to the guy and rolls down his window and says want to buy some crack. The guy says sure and gives him $20.00, then jabcob  rolls down the power window and Jacob moons the crack addict and they drive off with the $20.00.


:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 27, 2002)

So your friends are thieves, and you're sharing that information with anyone viewing these forums.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

no they are not theives they only did it once yes i can see where it's wrong but i thought it was funny and figured maybe some people would think it is funny too.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 27, 2002)

They took money that did not belong to them from someone else.  Even if they did it just once, that is still theft, hence, they are thieves.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

the point is it is kinda funny just relax okay and the guy should not be doing drugs any way.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 27, 2002)

And my point is, I don't find theft particularly funny.  Granted, the guy probably shouldn't be doing drugs, but who gave you or your friends the right to 'discipline' the person for it?

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

Don't Judge me. or what  kind of person i am you don't know me don't be saying what gives me the right i had NOTHING  to do with it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 27, 2002)

:idunno: 

I didn't judge you, I merely said I don't think theft is funny.

I did include you with your friends in my last comment, since in finding their actions funny, you apparently condone them.

In fact, I didn't 'judge' anyone, just asked a question.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't condone stealing okay I think stealing is wrong. When my friend told this to me i thought it was funny.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 27, 2002)

Sure, whatever.  It's wrong to steal, but it's funny when your friends do it.  Gotcha.  

Whatever works for you.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

Just delete it  i can't


----------



## Kirk (Dec 28, 2002)

I find it funny.  I quote Steve Martin:  Comedy Is Not Pretty


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 28, 2002)

thank you i am glad someone found it humorus


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 28, 2002)

Only thing funny bout that is that someone was stupid enough to hand over there money just like that. Was still kinda wrong tho...:shrug:


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 28, 2002)

:boing2: I thought it was pretty funny too........in fact they didn't steel the money...the guy was sold a view of a crack....I didn't get that bit at first only when I re read it... :moon: :boing2:


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 28, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhh.......I get it......thats a good one! :shrug:


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 28, 2002)

To those who think it is funny. If someone tricked you out of $20.00 would you be laughing?


                                                            Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## Kirk (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *To those who think it is funny. If someone tricked you out of $20.00 would you be laughing?
> 
> 
> ...



A crack headed menace to society doesn't get his drugs, oh boo
hoo.


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm not looking for tears. Just asking a simple question.

                                                        Peace
                                                         Dennis


----------



## Kirk (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *I'm not looking for tears. Just asking a simple question.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis *



 *sigh* To answer your question, it all depends.  I've
been duped before and laughed about it.  I've been duped before
and laughed much much later about it.  Stuff happens.  If you're
so upset about it, why don't you go find some crack head and 
hook him up with 20 bucks?  Why not 40 or 50?  Thus further 
increase his desire for drugs that next time he holds someone
up for money to settle his insatiable appetite, that he'll shoot
them.  

In case I didn't make it clear this time ... to answer you question,
YES YES YES YES YES YES YES.  

He might've done the guy a favor.  Ya never know what gullible
act he'd fall for next.  Someone might've even end up dead as a 
result.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 28, 2002)

I thought it was funny. As a matter of fact I did something like that when I was young and DUMB.

BTW, when you support a crime, which is stealing in this case, you are guilty of the crime as well


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 29, 2002)

Kirk said: 





> In case I didn't make it clear this time ... to answer you question, YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


glad to know some one else hasn't had a humour by pass! :hammer:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

Some goof selling drugs got what he deserved. Perfect.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Dec 29, 2002)

Stealing is wrong, but thats funny stuff.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 29, 2002)

Small things amuse small minds.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2002)

Plain and simple. I don't find it funny. (I imagine it's apocryphal.) It hardly seems in keeping with the philosophy of a martial artist--the protagonists may not have been such, but those of us here are!


----------



## Kirk (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmm .. and some wonder where political correctness comes from.
 

They're not "man hole covers" they're "personal access chamber
hole covers".

It's a joke.  Something meant to make people laugh.  Small minds
may find it funny, but smaller still need to get over it.


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 30, 2002)

well I guess martial artists are all saints and angels then , rushing to help the needy and bash the greedy.....or are they in actual fact real people?.........when did having a high moral standing mean a lack of humour? So whats your modern western view of the philosphy of martial arts then?  I would say that in order to survive a martial artist by nature must be an opportunist, relaxed in their being and able to adapt to each situation and see the whole picture.  If stuck rigidly to a set of self appointed morals then a few things dissapear out of the window........humility for one.....

In the words of Ducky Dale (Pretty in Pink)...
"its called a sense of humour...you should get one...they're nice"


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *well I guess martial artists are all saints and angels then , rushing to help the needy and bash the greedy.....or are they in actual fact real people?.........when did having a high moral standing mean a lack of humour? So whats your modern western view of the philosphy of martial arts then?  I would say that in order to survive a martial artist by nature must be an opportunist, relaxed in their being and able to adapt to each situation and see the whole picture.  If stuck rigidly to a set of self appointed morals then a few things dissapear out of the window........humility for one.....
> 
> In the words of Ducky Dale (Pretty in Pink)...
> "its called a sense of humour...you should get one...they're nice" *


                    Of course we are not all saints. But are we saints in the making? What ideal do you aspire to for yourself. Is MA for you a way to improve yourself as a person, or are mainly interested in the fighting skills to be derived from. The story being debated here is SUPPOSEDLY funny because the person injured is a drug addict. Does that make him less than human. Yeah I'm talking way serious here!!! But by our actions we each effect the world and those around us. Just as I don't condone criminal behavior from drug addicts, I can't condone this kind of stupidity and say it is funny! Feel free to make fun OF ME for my attitude, but that will not change the fact that the story relates to rude, crude and childish behavior. Not to mention ILLEGAL.

                                                                 Peace
                                                                  Dennis


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 30, 2002)

> What ideal do you aspire to for yourself Is MA for you a way to improve yourself as a person, or are mainly interested in the fighting skills to be derived from.


 never to lose my sense of humouris my main aspiration and yes being a better person, someone who doesn't over react on small things, over analyze and judge people based on rigid moral judgements.





> The story being debated here is SUPPOSEDLY funny because the person injured is a drug addict


 you still don't get it, the humour has nothing to do with the people involved just in the action, the difference in two peoples definition of crack.......if it was a sketch in comedy show would you still have had such a problem with it? 


> Feel free to make fun OF ME for my attitude, but that will not change the fact that the story relates to rude, crude and childish behavior. Not to mention ILLEGAL


 why would I want to make fun of you.......i just feel sorry for you, you didn't get the joke, you read into it the whole moralistic judgemnt.....I am always suspicious of people who over anyalyze somthing that is meant to be lighthearted or taken at face value especially when looking for the moral content to base their opinion and then use it to appear self righteous........or  to put people down....now I am not saying this is your intention, but I had an old teacher who said to me, "always be wary of pointing the finger at someone....there is always three pointing back at yourself!" childish behaviour is good for the soul...rude and crude?, someone showed their butt.....well there is a helluva lot worse in this world.  Ilegal, oh spare me the drama, the guy didn't get what he expected thats all, don't large companies rip people off daily making promises they can't deliver?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

Great post,  Taiji fan


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 30, 2002)

to quote Takamatsu "How Difficult is life when your constantly laughing and smiling" Essence of Ninjutsu i belive is where this came from.


  The point is learn to be happy in your life. To all those who find it offenseive im sorry if you feel that way but its just ment to make you smile. Nothing more Nothing less don't over analyze it okay. You need a Since of Humor not only as a Martial Artist but also as a human being if you don't learn to be happy in life then i feel sorry for you.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 30, 2002)

I bet you guys think that "Bum Fights" is a bit of light hearted entertainment too?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> *I bet you guys think that "Bum Fights" is a bit of light hearted entertainment too? *



I hear they got paid before hand, but factoring that out, "Bums"
aren't law breakers, who resort to crime to satisfy their own
greed.  The bum fights do have humor in them though.  The guy
does do a good impression of The Crocodile Hunter.

Like taiji fan, I agree that "the humour has nothing to do with the 
people involved just in the action".  Another thing I find funny, 
that you probably wouldn't is here, Following the same guideline.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually, it's not a correct comparison.  Would it have been funny if it was a child being robbed?

But I do understand what you mean.  I just think it is easy to carry things a bit to far sometimes. I'm just stirring trying to get a discusion going. 

I am definitely not one to judge others on moral grounds.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 31, 2002)

The incident described in the beginning of this thread obviously never happened.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *The incident described in the beginning of this thread obviously never happened. *



That's what I've been thinking all along as well.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That's what I've been thinking all along as well. *



Which is why you and all the others who found it funny did. Its kinda funny, cuz the the moral of the story is DONT be too gullible and take stuff too serious. Unless it was a real story......Then just forget this post ever happened  :shrug:


----------

